
“Tampopo” restored and re-released - beat
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/movies/2016/10/juzo_itami_s_1985_classic_tampopo_is_restored_and_rereleased.html
======
beat
One of my favorite movies ever. I've been begging for a Criterion release for
years! It's a really deep dive into aesthetics, success, and what it is to be
human. Plus it's funny as hell!

